# Thinner fade out with 2K Clear Lacquer?



## jazzy2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

Someone scratched the rear wheel arch the other day. I hope to repair the scratch myself. I intent to use a 2k clear lacquer aerosol for the top coat, may also use a thinner fade out aerosol to finish off the job.
Do these thinner fade out aerosol work ok with 2k clear lacquer? Any tips for using the fade out thinner, never used one before?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Fade out aerosol will be fine. That's all I ever used with the Spies Hecker system at work. I tend to give it a few passes just so you've got enough to polish. I'd give it a few days to dry before you polish.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

yup most of them work .. i use the the spies one too 

just blend your repair (colour ) then first coat of clear over the repair area 2nd into blend area same with 3rd if required 

then the dry spray simply give 1-2 passes with fade out .... dont go for a total desolve with the fade out or it will run (its basicly slow thinners) so a light mist and walk away ...when you look in 5-10 mins it will all be desolved 

usually i bake the blend area with i/red heat lamp then flatten/polish if needed 


if using cans i would wait a week before flattening the clear 


tommy


----------



## jazzy2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the information.
At what stage do you use the fade out thinners? Do you have to wait until the clear lacquer coat has fully hardened i.e 24 hrs or longer?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi , 


you do it the min you have done your final coat of clear ...you will have a mist or overspray at the part you have faded your clear out 


you melt this overspray with fade out thinners then apply some heat to the fade out area if you can ! 


if i do a job in the next few days that req a clear blend i will take some pics 


tommy


----------

